# γκόμενα



## winterleaf

* Παρακαλώ βοήθεια με τις συνέπειες της λέξης γκόμενα. Είναι άραγε ουδέτερη λέξη, η μάλλον περιφρονητική; Το ένα μου λεξικό μού δίνει steady (presumably meaning steady girlfriend) και lay. Ο πρώτος ορισμός είναι ουδέτερος αλλά ο δεύτερος υποτιμητικός. Στο άλλο μου λεξικό γκόμενος φαίνεται ουδέτερη: ο ερωμένος, ο αγαπητικός αλλά όμως γκόμενα είναι πιο φορτωμένη: η ερωμένη, γυναίκα ιδιαίτερα ελκυστική, με επίσης την προέλευση από τα ιταλικά, η θηλιά που βάζει ο εραστής στο λαιμό του.  Εντάξει, αν ήμουν Ελληνίδα μια τέτοια λέξη δεν θα περνούσε από τα χείλη μου, έτσι δεν είναι;
*


----------



## Tassos

Αυτό που γράφουν και τα δύο λεξικά σου είναι σωστά, αλλά θα έλεγα ότι αυτό που συμβάινει στην πραγματικότητα είναι κάπως πιο πολύπλοκο.
Κατ' αρχάς η λέξη στο αρσενικό και το θηλυκό είναι κατά βάση λέξη colloquial/slang που χρησιμοποιείται πάντα στον προφορικό λόγο ή στον "πρόχειρο" γραπτό (facebook comments, forum posts etc).
Ακόμα και έτσι θα έλεγα ότι το "βάρος" της, η ικανότητά της να προσβάλει ή να δείξει περιφρόνηση, συνεχώς μειώνεται καθώς περνάν τα χρόνια. Θα έλεγα ότι τη δεκαετία του 80 ήταν πολύ πιο "δυνατή" σαν έκφραση ενώ σήμερα άλλες λέξεις την έχουν αντικαταστήσει σε αυτό τον ρόλο (μου 'ρχεται μία στο μυαλό αλλά δε θα την πω....).
Για παράδειγμα έχω ακούσει γνωστό μου να λέει στον 6χρονο γιό του "Λοιπόν αύριο θα πάς στο γκομενάκι και θα του πεις..." (βέβαια εδώ είναι το υποκοριστικό, αλλά you get the idea)
Επίσης θα έλεγα ότι σωστά μάντεψες πως το αρσενικό είναι πιο *έντονο* ως όρος από το θηλυκό.
Όμως χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα από κοπέλες, ειδικά νέες, για να αναφερθούν στην έννοια δεσμός. Όταν το λέει μια γυναίκα ακούγεται πιο "μάγκικο", δείχνει ότι αυτή η κοπέλα means business, ότι δεν μασάει τα λόγια της...

Επίσης αν μου επιτρέπεις:
*Παρακαλώ βοήθεια να με βοηθήσετε σχετικα με/να μου εξηγήσετε τις συνέπειες του να πεις τη λέξη γκόμενα. Είναι άραγε ουδέτερη λέξη, ή (μάλλον) μήπως περιφρονητική;* (όπως το γράφεις δεν είναι γραμματικά λάθος απλά ακούγεται ασυνήθιστο)


----------



## giannis321

I'd also add that it has two meanings:
a) that the person to whom γκόμενος-α refers is very beautiful/handsome(for guys)/sexy... For example: Είναι πολύ γκόμενος = he's very handsome 
b) it can also mean boyfriend (γκόμενος) or girlfriend (γκόμενα). In that case, referring to our girlfriend as γκόμενα, can have the connotation that we don't take the relationship as "romantic" or super-important. It also shows our masculinity and that we have the upper hand. So, you'll see many guys that refer to their girlfriends as my γκόμενα when she's not in front of them, but when she's with them in a company, then they'll refer to her with different words as "η κοπέλα μου" etc. Of course the same thing applies for women, but as Tassos said it sounds even more... tough. So, when you hear a girl saying "ο γκόμενός μου", you get the idea that she's a tough rather chick rather than a sweetie.


----------



## cougr

Tassos said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι τη δεκαετία του 80 ήταν πολύ πιο "δυνατή" σαν έκφραση ενώ σήμερα άλλες λέξεις την έχουν αντικαταστήσει σε αυτό τον ρόλο (μου 'ρχεται μία στο μυαλό αλλά δε θα την πω....).



Καλό θα ήταν να την ακούσουμε, έτσι για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους.


----------



## Tassos

giannis321 said:


> In that case, referring to our girlfriend as γκόμενα, can have the connotation that we don't take the relationship as "romantic" or super-important.



I am not so sure about that any more . In the 80's for sure. Now they may say it even in front of one another.

@cougr

ΟΚ, αφου επιμένεις...
Για την ξεκάθαρα slang/colloquial έννοια της πολύ όμορφης και σέξι κοπέλας (το (a) που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης προηγούμενα) - και όχι του δεσμού φυσικά - στη δεκαετία του 80 το "γκόμενα" χρησιμοποιούταν κατα κόρον και σχεδόν αποκλειστικά. Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται το πολύ πιο vulgar (ίσως και σεξιστικό ακόμα)  μουνάρα,  μούναρος,  μουνάκι (κάπως πιο ήπιο το τελευταίο) ενώ όταν υπάρχουν πολλές ωραίες γυναίκες μαζί λέμε  μουνοθύελλα (τι κάθομαι και γράφω θεέ μου )


----------



## cougr

@ Tassos

Λόλες! Δεν πήγε καθόλου εκεί το μυαλό μου , αλλιώς ίσως δεν θα ρωτούσα . Ήλπιζα και 'γω πως θα μάθαινα κάτι το καινούργιο . Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.

Edit: Regarding "Λόλες", it's a term used by friends in Greece in place of "lols" and which I had presumed was relatively widely used but apparently isn't, (although there is an entry for it in slang.gr).


----------



## winterleaf

Τάσσο, σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, και για τή διαφανής εξήγηση και για τις διoρθώσεις. Γιάννη, σ'ευχαριστώ  επίσης, με βοήθησες πολύ. Cougr , _λόλες;;;;;;; _ Το Τεγόπουλος-Φυτράκης μου δεν έχει τίποτα καθόλου να λέει για_ λόλες. _Μακάρι να μη σημαίνει το ο,τι μαντεύω! Εδώ στα Scottish Highlands μακρυά από Έλληνες και  το σύγχρονο ελληνικό πολιτισμό χορεύω παλαιά ζεϊμπέκικα και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να διαιωνήσω τις αυταπάτες μου.


----------



## cougr

winterleaf said:


> ...... Cougr , _λόλες;;;;;;;_



See my edited post above.


----------



## Epicuros

Νέος στο forum χαιρετώ όλους/ες. 
Αν και νομίζω το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε ως παλαιότερος ηλικιακά (έτσι νομίζω) θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι σε παλαιότερες δεκαετίες η λέξη έταν άκρως προσβλητική για τις γυναίκες στις οποίες αναφερόταν. Σήμερα νομίζω ότι ελάχιστες γυναίκες προσβάλλονται. Πολλές μάλιστα χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη και για τον εαυτόν τους. 
Εγώ θα ήθελα να βρω την προέλευσή της. Μιά υπόθεση είναι ότι προέρχεται από το "Woman". Δεν έχω ακούσει άλλες υποθέσεις. Μήπως έχει κάποιος/α σχετική γνώση;


----------



## giannis321

Το βικιλεξικό αναφέρει: "
*γκόμενα* < _βενετική_ gomena (παλαμάρι)εναλλακτικά, από γκόμενος < _ιταλική_ gommeno < _γαλλική_ gommeux (όμορφος νεαρός) "


Επίσης αξίζει να κοιτάξεις και τη σελίδα:
http://asto99.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post.html


----------



## winegrower

giannis321 said:


> Το βικιλεξικό αναφέρει: "
> *γκόμενα* < _βενετική_ gomena (παλαμάρι)εναλλακτικά, από γκόμενος < _ιταλική_ gommeno < _γαλλική_ gommeux (όμορφος νεαρός) "
> Επίσης αξίζει να κοιτάξεις και τη σελίδα:
> http://asto99.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post.html



Σχετικά με την λέξη gomena, πράγματι υπάρχει στα ιταλικά και μάλιστα ενώ οι περισσότεροι το προφέρουν γκομένα, η σωστή προφορά, όπως μας λέει η "Accademia della Crusca" είναι γκόμενα (quote:*Gòmena / gomèna*: la pronuncia corretta è *gòmena*). Αντίθετα τον όρο gommeno, δεν τον έχω ακούσει ποτέ ούτε το βρήκα σε κανένα ιταλικό λεξικό. Αυτά...


----------



## seriani

Για όσους ενδιαφέρεστε να μάθετε διαφορά ιστορικά στοιχεία με το αντικείμενο που σχετίζεται με την γκόμενα ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ: Γκόμενα και καμάκι: Ο λαϊκός θρύλος γύρω από αυτά


----------



## bearded

Is * γκόμενος *originally a noun or an adjective/participle? I think I know the answer (a noun, otherwise its female form would be *γκόμενη *and not *γκόμενα*...), but I would like to be sure. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Is * γκόμενος *originally a noun or an adjective/participle? I think I know the answer (a noun, otherwise its female form would be *γκόμενη *and not *γκόμενα*...), but I would like to be sure. Thank you in advance.


It's a noun and it comes from Venetian/Italian as I read.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> It's a noun and it comes from Venetian/Italian as I read.


Thank you ,yes, I've read the above posts, too, but my doubt arose from two facts:
1. in Italian, the word gomena means naval rope (therefore, I suppose, figuratively a strong link between man and woman)
2. the '-menos' ending resembles a passive participle ending in Greek
and consequently I thought that the original Greek meaning of the word could be ''bound'' (a person bound to me as by a rope...).


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Thank you ,yes, I've read the above posts, too, but my doubt arose from two facts:
> 1. in Italian, the word gomena means naval rope (therefore, I suppose, figuratively a strong link between man and woman)
> 2. the '-menos' ending resembles a passive participle ending in Greek
> and consequently I thought that the original Greek meaning of the word could be ''bound'' (a person bound to me as by a rope...).


I'm not sure about the etymology. Babiniotis' dictionary says that the Venetian gomena ("naval rope") doesn't seem as a possible origin and probably the Greek word comes from Ital. gommino < Fr. gommeux < gomme.
Yes, few words ending in "-μενος"  aren't participles, e.g. τέμενος, απρόσμενος/η.


----------



## sotos

My hypothesis: Apart from the purely etymological concerns, there may be a "freudian" affinity with the word ηγουμένη (lit. "the leading woman"). Compare with insults combining slang erotic words and holy female persons. Compare also with the toponym Ηγουμενίτσα, which is a diminutive of ηγουμένη, i.e. the first step towards the derogative.


----------

